# Planthopper - Nature's Gears



## architect (Oct 2, 2021)

I recently learned that the planthopper has gears on their hind legs to synchronize the leap! 

"The gears synchronize the movement of the hind legs to within about 30 microseconds of each other — much faster than the nervous system could achieve"














https://www.livescience.com/39577-insects-with-leg-gears-discovered.html 

So what are the specs for those gears and who's gonna try to cut them? [emoji12]


----------

